# Dryad's Saddle mushrooms



## Minky (May 14, 2018)

Dryad 's saddle or pheasant back mushrooms are common this time of year. Pheasant Back look just like they sound. These mushrooms are best eaten when very young. These mushrooms can be found on dead wood, mostly elms. A mushroom field guide is helpful for id. Please if all mushrooms before eating.


----------

